

How the Web OS has begun to reshape IT and business - timwiseman
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Hinchcliffe/?p=771

======
old-gregg
Ever wondered how "business types" who sell enterprise software come up with
impressive looking "bullshit diagrams"? Yeah, those where a SQL Server
instance becomes a "data cloud"?

This one certainly beats them all: it includes every single buzzword known to
humanity and is shaped to resemble a flying saucer emitting religious looking
beams from the middle:

<http://i.zdnet.com/blogs/web_os_2009_small.png>

And yeah, it features Web 3.0 too, just to make sure you're looking at the
latest and greatest.

~~~
timwiseman
Good points.

SaaS and the "Cloud" are definitely a growing phenonmen, but I think this adds
more hype than information and that its prediction that the Cloud will take
over all computing is a little premature to say the least.

